
People Screaming for Blood Have No Idea How Tech Works - ryanwhitney
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/04/opinion/facebook-google-regulation.html
======
kmlx
Mark Zuckerberg's Testimony Before Congress: The Six Best Exchanges
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAgbIiQSzEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAgbIiQSzEk)

i'll just leave this here.

